
Google To Close HuddleChat  - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/08/google-to-close-huddlechat/
======
tonystubblebine
I wish this was a non-story. Google just put out a great new product. Everyone
there wants to keep the focus on that story. This would have been a real story
if Google had kept Huddle up and 37Signals had kept pushing. But now the story
is being manufactured and pushed by people who aren't even involved.

------
PStamatiou
that's BS. We already put a CNAME for a chat subdomain pointed to our closed
huddlechat room. it was going to be nice..

"Hi, a couple of our colleagues wrote Huddle Chat in their spare time as a
sample application for other developers to demonstrate the power and
flexibility of Google App Engine. We've heard some complaints from the
developer community about it and because of that we've decided to take it
down. If you'd like to see more sample applications written on Google App
Engine please check out our documentation and our App Gallery.

Thanks, The Google App Engine Team"

